# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Куда бросить ненужные священные вещи?

## Maral Alim

мои поклоны дорогие Преданные,
Пожалуйста подскажите по этикету куда можно бросить использованные вещи такие как уже не нужные, очень старые рисунки Кришны, одежды, гирлянды...
В другом Вайшнавском форуме у нас был маленький спор по этому поводу.
Как мы делаем то это придавали к огню но Преданные в Индии говорили что бросают в реку.
Какой из этих способов авторитетно и как правильно?
Спасибо!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Однозначно лучше в реку, но если не возможно, то сжечь приемлемо.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Я слышала что есть три авторитетных способа-бросить в реку, сжечь или закопать в землю. У меня была такая же проблема насчет оставшихся после пуджи предметов таких как пепел, гирлянды\цветы, хаван самагри и.т.д. Так вот, я их сначала сжигаю в глиняном горшке, а потом высыпаю пепел куда нибудь в реку или на землю(зимой). я разговаривала с индусами и они сказали, что это правильно. Ну а если например порвались четки, то их можно перебрать, сделать например браслет или бусы.

----------


## Maral Alim

> Однозначно лучше в реку, но если не возможно, то сжечь приемлемо.


 наверное поэтому сейчас реки загрязняются. Ведь в Индии служат почти всем Полубогам. Например несколько раз устраивают поклонение Ганешу делая Его Мурти из разных пластик и потом после праздника в реку.
Наверное лучше все таки не в реку а в огонь. 
В те времена большинство вещей было сделано из натуральных вещей как хлопок, земли, ....но в эти дни химические краски, и ткани тоже не из шелка....

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> наверное поэтому сейчас реки загрязняются. Ведь в Индии служат почти всем Полубогам. Например несколько раз устраивают поклонение Ганешу делая Его Мурти из разных пластик и потом после праздника в реку.


Ах вот почему реки такие грязные! Все временные мурти полубогов виноваты. Смешно просто... Реки грязны от миллионов тонн экскрементов жителей крупных городов, промышленных отходов и прочего...  Вряд ли кому-то омываясь в Ганге или Ямуне приходилось отталкивать руками полчища Ганешей и Деви, выброшенных туда недобросовестными дева-поклонниками...

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Ах вот почему реки такие грязные! Все временные мурти полубогов виноваты. Смешно просто... Реки грязны от миллионов тонн экскрементов жителей крупных городов, промышленных отходов и прочего...  Вряд ли кому-то омываясь в Ганге или Ямуне приходилось отталкивать руками полчища Ганешей и Деви, выброшенных туда недобросовестными дева-поклонниками...


Совершенно верно!))
К тому же в серьезных пуджах вряд ли будут использоваться пластиковые мурти. Это все обычно дешевые китайские поделки под фен-шуй. традиционные мурти всегда из природных материалов, они не загрязняют экологию. Уж если Мать Ганга-деви регулярно принимает в себя тысячи сожженных трупов и остается при этом чистейшей из рек, то что там говорить про небольшие статуэтки)))) А вот промышленная химия-это да, загрязнение. Причем на всех уровнях, начиная от грубо телесного, до тончайших материй.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Однозначно лучше в реку, но если не возможно, то сжечь приемлемо.


Именно в реку, то есть текущую воду? Озеро или море не годится? Или в принципе любой водный объект подходит?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Именно в реку, то есть текущую воду? Озеро или море не годится? Или в принципе любой водный объект подходит?


Вот этого к сожалению, точно сказать не могу((( при случае обязательно уточню у знакомых индусов.
Если рассуждать логически, то текущая вода периодически хоть в какой то степени обновляется, т. е. очищается. А стоячая вода (например мелкий городской пруд) нет. Тут все зависит насколько часто его чистят ответственные за это работники. Но в принципе я думаю, что в случае отсутствия доступа к реке подойдет любой чистый водный объект.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

этак все пруды  зароются со временем.
закопать уж лучше или сжечь.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Не закроются))
Люди у нас гораздо чаще кидают туда бутылки и мусор, нежели священные предметы))
А вообще лучше всего совмещать методы-сначала сжечь все что возможно, а что осталось, не сгорело - закопать.

----------


## adi das

> Ну а если например порвались четки, то их можно перебрать, сделать например браслет или бусы.


только не Туласи , Туласи нельзя носить на теле кроме Кхантимал ,просто вы можете заходить в грязные места дотрагиватся пола ,осквернятся... Оскарбелие Туласи Деви.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Ну тогда из Туласи сделать новые Кхантималы)))Если количество бусин то же , то это не проблема!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Бусины из Туласи можно подсыпать в гроб кому-нибудь перед кремацией  :smilies:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Бусины из Туласи можно подсыпать в гроб кому-нибудь перед кремацией


И это не будет оскорблением? трупы же считаются нечистыми. неужели это оскорбит Шри Туласи меньше, чем соприкосновение ее с полом?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

"Если мертвое тело человека, который совершил миллионы греховных действий, сжигается в огне, где среди другого дерева находится маленький кусочек дерева туласи, то он освобождается от всех греховных реакций." (Хари-бхакти-виласа)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> И это не будет оскорблением?


Все оскорбления совершаются в первую очередь в уме. Внешние действия не имеют значение, т.к. они одновременно могут означать как положительные процессы, так и отрицательные.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Внешние действия не имеют значение, т.к. они одновременно могут означать как положительные процессы, так и отрицательные.


Если можно, приведите пример, чтобы понять вашу мысль.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

например повторение джапы. В одном случает будет оскорблением в другом нет, хотя внешне там и там все одинаково.

----------

